# Recent project



## DougLanum (Dec 12, 2009)

A recently completed project, as a Christmas gift.
Non firing of course. 

[ATTACH=full]36039[/ATTACH]


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Beautiful job.
That will stay in the family a long long time.


----------



## DougLanum (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Zee.
It was a fun quick project.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 12, 2009)

Beautiful work Doug! :bow:

I'd be drilling a touch hole in it myself but that's just me. 

Rick


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 12, 2009)

A very nice piece of work Doug. I have several cannons that I built years ago and I really enjoyed making them.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 12, 2009)

DougLanum,
Very nice, But what do you mean it don't fire. What, not even a blank or starter pistol shot? It would be nice on the 4th of July....well.....depending where your from! :big:

Tony


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 13, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Beautiful work Doug! :bow:
> I'd be drilling a touch hole in it myself but that's just me.



I'll second all of the above. ;D


----------



## JimN (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats beautiful.

JimN


----------



## Maryak (Dec 14, 2009)

Doug,

Only 51 more to make for a full armament of USS Constitution.  

A beautifully crafted naval cannon. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## MikeR C (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's mine, 16th century breechloader.
Firing of course.


----------



## bentprop (Dec 15, 2009)

That's beautiful work,Doug.Even the "orrible brown stuff"looks very nicely done.
I'm sure the recipient will be tickled pink.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome, Mike. :bow:


----------

